

The 6 Kickstarter Promotion Strategies No One is Doing That ACTUALLY Work - MattBnB
http://www.reddit.com/r/kickstarter/comments/2dntyn/the_6_kickstarter_campaign_promotion_strategies/

======
PaulHoule
I guess the same three people voted for this on HN who also voted for it on
Reddit.

------
lazylizard
how to know if they work if no one has done them? is that a logical fallacy of
some kind?

------
MattBnB
shit I goofed the link...who the heck upvoted this?

